# Comment récupérer un compte mail effacer



## lecide (15 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Je suis dans la détresse....

Apres un voyage à l'étranger mon compte perse mail ne ce connectais pas. J 'ai décider de supprimer le compte et de le recrer proprement. Seulement je me souviens plus de mon code d'accès je l'es changer il y a pas longtemps . Via yahoo je peux redemander cela mais les questions qu ils me posent je me souvient plus les réponses. 
Je peux lire ems mails via mon iPhone , cela fonctionne...

Je voudrais restaurer ce compte mail sur le mac, c'etait un problème de smtp qui m a pousser a effacer. 

J ai besoin de ces mails pour mon activité, sans cela je vais être obliger de créer un autre mail,...

Pouvez me dire si il est possible de restaurer ce compte effacer? 

merci de votre aide.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Raccorder l'iphone au mac, et depuis itunes menu info / synchroniser les comptes mails. cela devrait résoudre le problème.
comme quoi, il faut toujours choisir des questions simple en cas de réactivation de compte mails...


----------



## lecide (15 Décembre 2011)

Hello, 

c 'est une bonne idée le problème est que lorsque je fait cela, il me propose la synchronisation qu'avec mes deux autres boites mails qui sont en commun sur le mac et l 'iphone, et pas le compte yahoo qui est seulement sur mon téléphone. 

avez vous un aide svp? 

merci d'avance


----------



## boddy (15 Décembre 2011)

Si je comprends bien, c'est un compte Yahoo que tu ne peux plus activer car tu ne te souviens pas de ton mot de passe ?

Quand tu as créé le compte, tu as donné une autre adresse mail justement pour qu'en cas d'oubli, Yahoo t'envoie toutes les données de ton compte.

Mais... ça ne fonctionne jamais !

Alors, le plus simple, en s'armant quand même d'un peu de patience, c'est de téléphoner à l'assistance Yahoo France pour qu'il te donne un mot de passe provisoire. Des questions te seront posées : genre autres adresses mails, etc... pour prouver que tu es bien le "titulaire" de ce compte.


----------



## lecide (15 Décembre 2011)

bonjour, 

Oui c'est cela....

Mais quel numéro utiliser pour les joindre sil en existent beaucoup...avez vous une idée? 

merci


----------



## boddy (15 Décembre 2011)

T'es un petit veinard, je l'ai gardé :rateau:

Si t'étais pas un petit veinard, tu aurais pu le trouver sur le site.... Yahoo


----------



## lecide (15 Décembre 2011)

merci j ai réussi grace a un gros coup de bol...


----------

